

Embedly Pro Lets Your App Embed Content From Any Link - screeley
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/26/embedly-pro-lets-developers-embed-content-from-any-link/

======
bhousel
Hmm. This would be perfect for a project I'm doing involving Amazon, except
that they rewrite my amazon affiliate tag with their own... :-/

~~~
screeley
Sorry, that's a bug. If the tag is there we should leave it and not add our
own.

We will work on fixing that.

~~~
bhousel
Thanks for the quick response!

------
nopal
50,000 seems like a lot of URLs, especially if an app centralized and can
cache its calls to Embedly. $20/month seems more than reasonable for this
number of URLs.

~~~
buro9
But why is there even a fee? I mean... there's how many affiliate links that
embedly will be picking up as a result and writing as their own... they're
earning from your using it... they should be paying you for giving them so
much revenue.

~~~
screeley
Have you ever tried to make money on affilate links? In all honesty we make
next to nothing from affiliating Amazon links. It's not even close to a viable
business, we only do it because we don't like leaving money on the table.

~~~
buro9
Yes.

I make about £3k per month off a site that I set up for my own amusement and
time-wasting. 6 million page views per month, I'm only signed up to 4
affiliate schemes. Amazon pay the worst of all of them, that's true.

It's a side project, but for something that I only do out of love £3k per
month is quite tidy.

Edit: I guess what I'm saying is that you could take skimlinks and knock them
for six, and people would have a real benefit and reason to use embedly
whereas skimlinks milk far too much and it's not even got a user benefit.

PS: Are you hiring remote workers? I know how to make this work ;)

~~~
screeley
Interesting, I guess we are doing it wrong. I see what you are saying about
skimlinks, we have received this advice in the past. It's just not something
we are looking into now.

We might be up for a commission based remote worker. :)

~~~
buro9
Seriously consider it.

Hit me on email and I'll tell you more detail: david @ buro9.com

There are a couple of specifics to get right, mostly it's about giving a
reason for webmasters to use it and what is massively under-estimated is that
a lot of webmasters hang out places just like this and are asking for
solutions to both embedding stuff and earning money.

------
citricsquid
Not mentioned, but reddit use embedly -- thought that might be... interesting?

[http://blog.reddit.com/2010/04/now-this-is-how-you-pitch-
you...](http://blog.reddit.com/2010/04/now-this-is-how-you-pitch-your-
product.html)

~~~
doki_pen
They don't currently use pro, that's why they weren't mentioned.

~~~
rhizome
Missed opportunity.

------
PanMan
I haven't found any (documented) limits to their free API. While it doesn't
have the new added benefits, will it stay free? Unlimited requests?

~~~
screeley
api.embed.ly will remain free, but it is a community resource. If someone is
abusing it we will ask them to move over to Pro as to not effect the other
users. We have not had to ask anyone to move over and don't see it happening
in the near future.

It's in our Terms of Service: <http://api.embed.ly/terms>

------
nicholaides
I've been using this for a while in a product I'm developing. One great use
case is that it makes it crazy easy for users to embed content.

------
jjcm
Is there a demo/example page? Can't seem to find on on <http://pro.embed.ly>

~~~
doki_pen
You can check out <http://labs.embed.ly> for now. It is built on pro. In the
coming week will be releasing and blogging about some more demo apps.

------
mattthered
This is awesome! I've been looking for a solution to do this for a while.

